# Does anyone know anything about crab grass?



## KanoasDestiny (Jul 16, 2009)

We currently have grass in our front yard and we've always referred to it as crab grass because it spreads out kind of sideways as it grows. It also grows pinwheel type stems and is really soft. Does this sound like crab grass? If so, does anyone know if you can buy bags of this grass?


----------



## Miniv (Jul 16, 2009)

When I was growing up "Crab Grass" was NOT desirable. It was also called "Johnson Grass". It had wider, thicker blades to it and choked out lawn grass.

Do you have a farm and ranch supply store that sells seed? They may be able to help.........Otherwise I'd suggest your Extension Service.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jul 16, 2009)

Hmmm...maybe it isn't truly crab grass. Everything I have read on the internet says what a pest crab grass is, but I love whatever type of grass I have. It's easy to grow and soft on your feet. It looks really good and you can pull a piece without having to worry about get a grass cut.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jul 16, 2009)

Hmmm.... I wonder what you have there?! Crabgrass is definitely a weed - it'll choke out the rest of the grass you have. Can you post a picture?

Liz R.


----------



## Sonya (Jul 17, 2009)

The way you describe it, it does sound like crabgrass...but I never heard anyone actually wanting crabgrass...it's very ugly here...I hate it. What you've got has to be something else. The stuff will pop up around our sidewalks and I immediately put roundup on it.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll try to get some pictures of it this evening when it isn't so hot outside. This 116 degree heat is horrible!


----------



## Bess Kelly (Jul 18, 2009)

Bermuda grows in a sprawling fashion, also. The blades are a soft type.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok, just got finished taking some pics.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 18, 2009)

That looks like Bermuda grass to me.

I pay $15.50 a bale for that 

Andrea


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jul 18, 2009)

So being bermuda would be a good thing right? I've been letting the horses eat it every year. Two years ago, we tried to plant this other grass stuff (I think it ended up being fescue) and it was horrible. The blades will slice you if you pull on them, not very soft and it's clumpy, not to mention ugly. It doesn't spread at all either.

That would mean that I can buy this kind in bags. Yay!


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 18, 2009)

There are a lot of different (strains? hybrids?) kinds of Bermuda grass, I would think the type for lawns would be a shorter variety, as the kind for pasture is a bit tall?

But yes, I'd think any kind of Bermuda grass would be just fine for your horses to eat!

Andrea


----------



## wwminis (Jul 18, 2009)

[SIZE=18pt]That looks a lot like a strain of bermuda grass called Argentine Bahaya! It grows in a lot of the southern states![/SIZE]


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't know ... I think it looks like crab grass! Do you have a nursery near you? You can always grab a handful and bring it down to them - they would know for sure!

Liz R.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 18, 2009)

I googled "crab grass" and they all seem to be this type of grass... it has a much thicker blade than the Bermuda does.






Andrea


----------



## Littleum (Jul 19, 2009)

Bermuda.


----------



## Becky (Jul 19, 2009)

That's bermuda grass for sure. It's a very common and desirable grass here in Oklahoma not only for lawns, but pastures as well. And has been pointed out, there are a number of different varieties. It is hardy and drought resistant. Wish I had the money to have my pasture sprigged! The horses love it and it does make a great hay!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you Andrea for posting that pic of crab grass. I think we have a little bit of that here and there also, but it doesn't look anything like the kind I want more of.





And thank you everyone else for your replies. We always called it crab grass because it grows so well, it seemed to grow where we didn't want it the best.





We have a little nursery around here, but I mean tiny. Like they might sell 10 different types of plants. It's awefully hard to find grass seed around here that isn't fescue, but now that I know that it's Bermuda, I can order it offline. 



Thanks again everyone!


----------

